# welche marathons für anfänger?



## spitfire75 (24. Januar 2004)

hi!!
ich bin grad dabei mit dem training loszulegen. mein ziel ist es, im sommer so fit zu sein,um  bei einigen marathons mitzufahren.

nun meine frage an euch: welche marathons in hessen oder angrenzenden bundesländern, könnte ich als bis dahin hoffentlich fortgeschrittener anfänger fahren?


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (24. Januar 2004)

in Gilserberg den Kellerwald-Bike-MArathon gibts glaub ich in 40 80 120 und ist vom fahrtechnischen Anspruche sehr relaxed. Nähe Wiesbaden gibts in Kiedrich etwas ähnliches (www.redpulse.de), in Sankt Wendel im September/Oktober ist auch eher einfach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (24. Januar 2004)

hi kawa,

also ich denke bei jedem marathon in d gibt es verschiendene streckenlängen, so das für jeden was dabei ist! und technisch sind die marathons bis auf ein paar ausnahmen alle problemlos machbar, da die meistens über forst/ ackerwege führen. und hab keine angst, du wirst nicht der letzte sein! es gibt genügend leute, die gemütlich fahren, auch auf den " grossen" marathons.

du kannst ja vorher mal nen rtf- marathon oder tour mitmachen, über 100 oder 200km, da lernt man neue seiten an sich kennen .... .z.b. meine krämpfe nach regelmässig 5h auf dem rad.....

tipp: trainiere nach anleitung (buch oder trainer) und mit system, damit du nicht den fehler machst, den ich letztes jahr machte: zu viel + chaotisch trainiert und dadurch langsamer geworden!

ok, viel erfolg und spass am biken, 

mm


----------



## spitfire75 (24. Januar 2004)

ich sag schon mal ganz herzlich danke!!!  

ich denke, ich werd mich für den ein oder anderen marathon im sommer anmelden, mal sehn wies von der zeit aussieht...

vielleicht sieht man sich bei einem?


----------



## Eckard (25. Januar 2004)

Ich denke es gibt schon unterschiedliche Anforderungen bei den Marathons.

Ein sehr schöner, leichter Marathon mit toller Atmosphäre ist der Hochsolling Marathon. 
Challenge4MTB 

Auch sehr leicht ist ein Marathon in Grafschaft im Sauerland, 
ich meine diese Abendveranstaltung. Praktisch nur einen Berg rauf, dann immer auf dem Kamm entlang. Ein Schnitt von 25 km ist recht einfach möglich.

Danach würde ich Zierenberg empfehlen.

Gilserberg ist auch sehr schön, aber eben sehr früh und anspruchsvoller, dort also lieber eine kürzere Strecke wählen. 

Und natürlich Willingen, Atmosphäre einer Großveranstaltung, riecht immer 
stark nach Abzocke und auf der kleinen Runde wird sehr aggressiv gefahren.


----------



## Cube04 (25. Januar 2004)

Hi, 
ja, ich denke, das die 40km in Gilserberg eigentlich ganz ok sind. Ich musste letztes Jahr leider 2mal ansteigen, aber im großen un dganzen war's zu ertragen. 
Kommst du aus Frankfurt? 
cube04


----------



## spitfire75 (25. Januar 2004)

@ cuba: ich komme aus gedern im vogelsberg..

weiss aber wo frankfurt is, hab 5 jahre da gearbeitet


----------



## Deleted 4120 (26. Januar 2004)

Eckard schrieb:
			
		

> Auch sehr leicht ist ein Marathon in Grafschaft im Sauerland,
> ich meine diese Abendveranstaltung. Praktisch nur einen Berg rauf, dann immer auf dem Kamm entlang. Ein Schnitt von 25 km ist recht einfach möglich.



Ich fand den Sauerlandmarathon in Grafschaft mit 65km und 1650Hm nicht sehr leicht und erst recht keine Abendveranstaltung, ist aber natürlich immer eine Frage des Trainigszustandes    !!!!

@ Kawamoster

Schau mal beim Eckard auf der Homepage http://www.doktor-cycle.de/  oder auf http://www.mountainbike-marathon.de/ . Da ast Du eine super Übersicht aller arathons mit Links. Auf den jeweiligen Seiten der Veranstalter findest Du i.d.R. eine Beschreibung der Strecken mit Höhenprofilen, so kannst Du etwa den Schwierigkeitsgrad der Strecke abschätzen.
Mein erster Marathon war ein Halbmarathon und hatte ca. 55km mit 1400HM, das ist als Anfänger ganz gut zu schaffen!!

Willingen ist nett, aber absolut überlaufen. Als Einsteiger ist die kl. Runde aber gar nicht schlecht.

Viel Spaß und Erfolg in der Saison 2004 und bei Deinem ersten Marathon!! Ist einfach ein unglaubliches Erlebnis, macht tierisch Spaß und hat einen hohen Suchtfaktor!!

Gruß


----------



## sorstar (26. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

finde den Bilstein-Bike-Marathon in Großalmerode bei Kassel ganz gut für Anfänger! Sind zwar ganz nette Steigungen drin aber denke die kann man nach etwas training überwinden.

www.bilstein-bike-marathon.de

Ist ne Überlegung wert!


----------



## spitfire75 (26. Januar 2004)

hi!!
danke nochma!!

hab mich mal auf ner liste aller marathons umgesehen und mich für folgende entschieden:
10.7. schmallenberg
19.9. hirschberg/odenwald, mittlere distanz
2.10 st.wendel, mittlere distanz

will doch schwer hoffen, dass es süchtig macht  

fährt von euch jemand bei einer dieser veranstaltungen mit?


----------



## Google (26. Januar 2004)

Kawamoster schrieb:
			
		

> hi!!
> danke nochma!!
> 
> hab mich mal auf ner liste aller marathons umgesehen und mich für folgende entschieden:
> ...



Hei, hast Dir ja einige Maras für dieses Jahr rausgesucht....´!!!!  Bei unserem Stammtisch wo Du ja leider nicht konntest habe ich mich jetzt erst mal für den Spessart-Mara in Frammersbach entschieden   Allerdings Halb-M. Wenn ich den geschafft habe, werd ich vielleicht in dem Jahr noch ein paar machen. Ich glaub von unserem Thread wollen manche noch den Keiler im Herbst mitmachen.......

Grüße und man sieht sich ja mal vielleicht 

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spitfire75 (26. Januar 2004)

@ google: naja, der in frammersbach ist ja im frühjahr, da werd ich aber noch nicht soweit sein, deshalb hab ich mir bewusst die im sommer/ spätsommer rausgesucht... will ja auch nicht letzter werden  aber ansonsten: hauptsache dabei...

wenn der schnee weg ist, werd ich auf jeden fall mitfahren, hat halt leider von der zeit her nicht so geklappt, wie ich das wollte, die ganze zeit...

der in st.wendel hat mich gereitzt, weil meine family aus dem saarland kommt, und vielleicht einige von denen dort hinkommen.hoff ich doch....

wie oft macht ihr denn die stammtische?


----------



## Wave (26. Januar 2004)

Kawamoster schrieb:
			
		

> hi!!
> danke nochma!!
> 
> hab mich mal auf ner liste aller marathons umgesehen und mich für folgende entschieden:
> ...



jo,
ich fahre in Schmallenbarg mit.....is ein wahrer Sprintmarathon.....45km in 1 1/2 Stunden


----------



## spitfire75 (26. Januar 2004)

@mecki:
dann sehen wir uns!!


----------



## Google (26. Januar 2004)

Kawamoster schrieb:
			
		

> @mecki:
> dann sehen wir uns!!



Wenn Mecky 1,5 Stunden braucht, siehst Du Ihn beim überrunden bestimmt noch mal   

@ Kawa @ Den Stammtisch machen wir unregelmäßig..waren jetzt zwei Monate dazwischen. Vielleicht wieder im März.

Grüße Google


----------



## easymtbiker (26. Januar 2004)

an kawa und alle anderen interessierten: 

ich werde im laufe der saison noch des öfteren die strecke des odenwald- bike marathons abfahren, falls jemand mitfahren möchte, einfach bescheid sagen. die strecke: 50km / 2000hm, einfach zu fahren! das einzige probleme: viele spontane anstiege.... 

falls mal so ein termin steigt,werde ich das noch in den entsprechenden foren ankündigen!

hab mich gerade für kirchzarten angemeldet   das erste mal!

grüsse

mm


----------



## Eckard (27. Januar 2004)

> Von Pumuckl:
> Ich fand den Sauerlandmarathon in Grafschaft mit 65km und 1650Hm nicht sehr leicht und erst recht keine Abendveranstaltung, ist aber natürlich immer eine Frage des Trainigszustandes  !!!!



Tschuldigung, ich meinte den Schmallenberg-Marathon, ist für mich aber
auch Grafschaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerald_ruis (27. Januar 2004)

Kawamoster schrieb:
			
		

> hi!!
> ich bin grad dabei mit dem training loszulegen. mein ziel ist es, im sommer so fit zu sein,um  bei einigen marathons mitzufahren.
> 
> nun meine frage an euch: welche marathons in hessen oder angrenzenden bundesländern, könnte ich als bis dahin hoffentlich fortgeschrittener anfänger fahren?



Ein Hallo aus Sulzbach am Main!

Wir laden dich herzlich auf unsere "11. MTB Cross Country Spessart Tour" im April 2004 ein. 

Bei uns kannst du zwischen 30 km (650 Hm)  & 60 Km (1300 Hm)  noch während der Tour entscheiden. Schau dir einfach die Ausschreibung oder die Bilder von den letzten Jahren auf unserer Page www.mtb-sulzbach.de an. 

Wäre cool, wenn wir dich persönlich kennen lernen


----------



## spitfire75 (27. Januar 2004)

@ mtb-sulzbach: mal sehn, wie ich mit dem training voran komme, wenn der schnee weg ist... interessieren würds mich schon, würde dann am veranstaltungstag mich anmelden...

aber danke für den tip


----------



## LH_DJ (27. Januar 2004)

Hallo aus Leipzig,
ich finde denRhön-Bike-Marathon sehr angenehm. Mit ca 60km und 1200hm ist er wirklich moderat und du hast es nicht so weit bis Burghaun. Die Wege sind eher Waldautobahnen und niemand muss sich quälen. Gilserberg sind zwar nur 40km die kleine Runde aber dafür schon ca. 1000hm. Einige andere Marathons findest du noch auf meiner Homepage www.dorgas.de 
Na dann viel Spaß


----------



## aufstand (27. Januar 2004)

MTB-Sulzbach schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Hallo aus Sulzbach am Main!
> 
> Wir laden dich herzlich auf unsere "11. MTB Cross Country Spessart Tour" im April 2004 ein.
> 
> ...



Das finde ich eine Super Idee!!   

Wenn ich das einrichten kann, dann werde ich kommen!  

Gruß....


----------



## Bergradlerin (27. Januar 2004)

Hat denn jemand noch Tipps für Bayern und BaWü (vorzugsweise Schwarzwald)? Ich verstehe nicht, dass in Bayern - etwa im Allgäu - so wenig geboten sein soll? Oder geht das an mir vorbei? Garmisch ist klar, aber das ist mir wohl eine Nummer zu groß. Zuschauen und IBCler Anfeuern will ich aber auf alle Fälle...

Konkret zwei Tipps von mir: Ich starte in Calmbach bei Calw (27.6.) und Langenbrand im Murgtal (9.5.). Ist beides unkompliziert und auch für Anfänger machbar. Hoffentlich...


----------



## FatAlbert (28. Januar 2004)

Unter http://www.mountainbike-marathon.de gibt es ein sehr ausführliche Liste mit Marathons (zeitlich sortiert mit Links zur Homepage etc.). Vollständig ist die aber auch nicht, man kann fehlende Events aber nachmelden. Leider gibt es keine Möglichkeit für regionale Filter, so dass man am besten alle interessant klingenden Events einfach mal anklickt.

In der von dir genannten Region fällt mir ad hoc noch der Marathon in Oberstdorf ein (http://www.mtb-marathon.de/).

Garmisch würde ich an deiner Stelle auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren, die Kurzstrecke war letztes Jahr vergleichsweise harmlos und kurz (1200 hm, nicht mal 40km). Es ist halt nur sehr teuer: 1 pro km ;-)

FatAlbert (Garmisch-Hinterherfahrer seit 1999)


----------



## spitfire75 (28. Januar 2004)

marathon in oberstdorf: hört sich interessant an, ist aber mit 39 auch kein schnäppchen....ist den schon mal wer mitgefahren von euch? ist der sehr schwer? würde wenn über die kurzdistanz nachdenken..


----------



## Bergradlerin (29. Januar 2004)

@*Kawamonster*: Das war der Mara, bei dem sie die langsamen "eliminiert" hatten... Ich denke aber, dass sie das nicht auf der Kurzstrecke machen?! Ich könnte mir die ganze Geschichte im Frühjahr, wenn die Strecke Schnee- und Eisfrei ist, mal ansehen. Außerdem habe ich dort in der Gegend eine MTB-fahrende Bekannte, die die Route vielleicht kennt. Ich frag sie mal. Billig ist der Spaß wirklich nicht. Für einen Teller pappige Spaghetti...


----------



## Aldi (29. Januar 2004)

Bergradlerin schrieb:
			
		

> Billig ist der Spaß wirklich nicht. Für einen Teller pappige Spaghetti...


...und ner Windweste, die es in Rekordzeit nur noch in XL gab.
Die Kurzstrecke ist allerdings sehr schön.
Mehr darüber steht im Gästebuch der Webseite.
http://www.mtb-marathon.de

Gruß.....Aldi


----------



## Wave (30. Januar 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Mecky 1,5 Stunden braucht, siehst Du Ihn beim überrunden bestimmt noch mal
> 
> @ Kawa @ Den Stammtisch machen wir unregelmäßig..waren jetzt zwei Monate dazwischen. Vielleicht wieder im März.
> 
> Grüße Google




hab ein bisschen geflunkert    waren 1.39.13 Stunde.....aber dieses Jahr geht noch n bissl schneller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scooter_werner (31. Januar 2004)

Kawamoster schrieb:
			
		

> marathon in oberstdorf: hört sich interessant an, ist aber mit 39 auch kein schnäppchen....ist den schon mal wer mitgefahren von euch? ist der sehr schwer? würde wenn über die kurzdistanz nachdenken..



Über den Oberstdorf Marathon kann ich Dir mehr sagen. Bin 4 mal mitgefahren, immer die lange Strecke, außer in 2003, da gab`s wg. Schnee auf der Kanzelwand nur die Kurze.
Strecke ist km-mäßig nicht sehr lang, hat es aber in sich. Teilweise technisch, mit kurzen! Schiebe- und Tragepassagen und einem ewig langen und kräftezehrenden Anstieg zur Kanzelwand (1000 hm am Stück). Die Abfahrt von dort ist heftig, weil ultrasteil auf rutschigem Schotter. Manche finden`s toll und fahren mit bis zu 90 Sachen (!!!!) bergab, ich find`s ziemlich gefährlich (hab mich flachgelegt, mit schöner großer "Pizza" auf der rechten Seite). 
Insgesamt ist die Strecke (auch die kleine, bei der einfach der Anstieg auf die Kanzelwand fehlt) aber wirklich toll und die Organisation ist recht gut.

@Bergradlerin
Bei uns in der Nähe kenn ich nur noch einen kleineren Marathon, der letztes Jahr zum ersten Mal stattgefunden hat: der MTB Auerberg Bike Marathon in Kaufbeuren. Das war aber nur eine 60 km Runde mit hügeligem Profil (ich glaub so 800 hm), hauptsächlich auf Schotter. Bin nen Schnitt von gut 28 km/h gefahren.
Wenn Du keine Lust auf so Groß-Events wie in Garmisch hast, kann ich das verstehen. Den Marathon dort find ich aber wirklich toll, der lohnt sich. Dieses Jahr gibt es ja eh 2 Marathons in Garmisch, weil upsolut ja auch noch ein Festival in Garmisch ins Leben gerufen hat - was immer man davon auch halten mag.


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. Februar 2004)

scooter_werner schrieb:
			
		

> @Bergradlerin
> Bei uns in der Nähe kenn ich nur noch einen kleineren Marathon, der letztes Jahr zum ersten Mal stattgefunden hat: der MTB Auerberg Bike Marathon in Kaufbeuren. Das war aber nur eine 60 km Runde mit hügeligem Profil (ich glaub so 800 hm), hauptsächlich auf Schotter. Bin nen Schnitt von gut 28 km/h gefahren.
> Wenn Du keine Lust auf so Groß-Events wie in Garmisch hast, kann ich das verstehen. Den Marathon dort find ich aber wirklich toll, der lohnt sich. Dieses Jahr gibt es ja eh 2 Marathons in Garmisch, weil upsolut ja auch noch ein Festival in Garmisch ins Leben gerufen hat - was immer man davon auch halten mag.




Aha... Das ist ein guter Tipp! Sowas wie in Kaufbeuren suche ich. Ich bin ja noch Anfängerin... Wenn Du einen Termin hast, würde ich mich über eine kurze Nachricht freuen! 
Garmisch... Dabeisein schon, aber fahren? Hm... Mal sehen... Das Festival ist ja sauteuer!!!


----------



## scooter_werner (1. Februar 2004)

Bergradlerin schrieb:
			
		

> Aha... Das ist ein guter Tipp! Sowas wie in Kaufbeuren suche ich. Ich bin ja noch Anfängerin... Wenn Du einen Termin hast, würde ich mich über eine kurze Nachricht freuen!
> Garmisch... Dabeisein schon, aber fahren? Hm... Mal sehen... Das Festival ist ja sauteuer!!!



Alle Festivals sind sauteuer!  

Letztes Jahr war der Marathon in Kaufbeuren am 21. Juni. Gebe Bescheid wenn ich den Termin für 2004 habe. Soll dieses Jahr etwas anspruchsvoller werden, was ich gehört habe.


----------



## sven1 (2. Februar 2004)

Bergradlerin schrieb:
			
		

> Hat denn jemand noch Tipps für Bayern und BaWü (vorzugsweise Schwarzwald)? Ich verstehe nicht, dass in Bayern - etwa im Allgäu - so wenig geboten sein soll?



Wenn du noch was im Allgaeu suchst: in Pfronten findet am 15. Mai zum ersten Mal ein Marathon statt, siehe 
www.mtb-marathon-pfronten.de. Da wird sogar Wigald Boning mitfahren und die Siegerehrung moderieren.

Sven


----------



## Bergradlerin (2. Februar 2004)

sven1 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du noch was im Allgaeu suchst: in Pfronten findet am 15. Mai zum ersten Mal ein Marathon statt, siehe
> www.mtb-marathon-pfronten.de. Da wird sogar Wigald Boning mitfahren und die Siegerehrung moderieren.
> 
> Sven




Super! Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## scooter_werner (2. Februar 2004)

dito

Hab mich gerade angemeldet!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. Februar 2004)

Mecky schrieb:
			
		

> jo,
> ich fahre in Schmallenbarg mit.....is ein wahrer Sprintmarathon.....45km in 1 1/2 Stunden



Ist das in Schmallenberg immer noch die Runde, wo es die Hälte der Strecke nur hoch und die andere auf der gleichen Strecke nur runter geht ?
Bin 2001 mitgefahren (oder war´s 2002) im strömenden Regen. Irgendwie öde...habe mich am Anfang aus allem rausgehalten...
Die Starten auf Asphalt bergab !!
Positionskämpfe gleich zu Beginn bei Regen und 60km/h uhuha. Danach steckte ich in einer langsameren Gruppe, dies sich bergauf schön breit machte (jeder wollte vorn fahren), so dass überholen schlecht ging.
Nach der Hälfte war der Spass dann kurz weg. Der Modder lief aus den Schuhen, die Brille beschlagen,vermoddert und nass, Chainsucks wg. Matsch. Doch dann die Abfahrt/der Rückweg. Voll draufgehalten...Fully mit Schlechtwetterreifen geil !
War zwar höchstens ein Mittelfeldplatz aber ich habe gestrahlt wie ein Honigkuchenpferd bis mein deutlich schnellerer Kumpel mich auf den Boden zurückholte. "Wo warst du denn solange, ich habe schon geduscht und was gegessen" Na ja das Alter etc...

Schade das die Strecke so kurz ist und es so wenig Abwechselung gibt. Werde ihn also nicht wieder fahren


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (4. Februar 2004)

Kawamoster schrieb:
			
		

> hi!!
> ich bin grad dabei mit dem training loszulegen. mein ziel ist es, im sommer so fit zu sein,um  bei einigen marathons mitzufahren.
> 
> nun meine frage an euch: welche marathons in hessen oder angrenzenden bundesländern, könnte ich als bis dahin hoffentlich fortgeschrittener anfänger fahren?


Hi! Ich kann dir den Rheingauer MTB-Marathon ( www.redpulse.de ) in Kiedrich ans Herz legen. Da hab ich letztes Jahr selbst mit angefangen und kann rückblickend sagen, daß er nicht so sehr schwer war. Dieses Jahr gibt´s zwar ´ne technisch anspruchsvollere Strecke, aber so wie die Beschreibung aussieht, wird sich der Anspruch in Grenzen halten. Die Distanz des Halbmarathons sollte auch kein Problem bereiten und 10  Startgeld sind mehr als fair find ich.


----------



## Cube04 (23. Mai 2004)

Bin eben darauf gestossen: hört sich ganz nett an:

http://www.bikeadventure-regensburg.de/

Schönen Sonntag noch.....  
cube04


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wadde (25. Mai 2004)

...leicht und ganz in der nähe von gedern, bad orb !


www.spessartchallenge.de


greetz
*wadde*


----------



## SaschaW (25. Mai 2004)

www.marathonix.de

Ist auch was für anfänger...


----------



## OrlandoMTB (26. Mai 2004)

Tacho !

in BaWü definitiv der Black Forest Ultra Bike in Kirchzarten !  

Ist eine der besten Veranstaltungen die ich kenne !
Wir fahren heuer schon das dritte mal rüber und ich muss sagen der Weg lohnt sich !

Super Stimmung an der Strecke, Verpflegung und Atmosphäre passt alles !
Die Menschen in dem Eck sind eh (positiv) radlverrückt !

Gruss an Alle

Flo


----------



## Hugo (26. Mai 2004)

wadde schrieb:
			
		

> ...leicht und ganz in der nähe von gedern, bad orb !
> 
> 
> www.spessartchallenge.de
> ...



@wadde
wie issn das wenn man die ganze challenge mitmachen will....da is erst waldlauf, dann bike und dann stadt lauf, oder?
macht man da dann automatishc die langen, oder die kurzen, oder kann mans sich aussuchen? weil auf der hp find ich nix gescheites dazu, würd aber gern das volle programm machen


----------



## wadde (27. Mai 2004)

@hugo

Mahlzeit,

du musst dich als "challenger" für lang oder kurz entscheiden! 

Samstags Satdtlauf
Sonntag morgen MTB und nachmittags der berglauf.

kannst aber auch jede sache einzeln machen! 

greetz
*wadde*

www.spessartchallenge.de


----------



## spitfire75 (30. Mai 2004)

danke für den tipp mit der spessartchallenge!!

wann is denn anmeldeschluss, oder kann man sich auch noch am veranstaltungstag anmelden?? 

würde aber nur biken, nich laufen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xingoy (23. Juni 2004)

ich empfehl da immer das härteste lemming-rennen der welt: transalp-challenge. keine grossartigen zeit-vorgaben,nur mitm anmelden musst schnell sein


----------



## OliT (13. Juli 2004)

spitfire75 schrieb:
			
		

> hab mich mal auf ner liste aller marathons umgesehen und mich für folgende entschieden:
> 10.7. schmallenberg
> 19.9. hirschberg/odenwald, mittlere distanz
> 2.10 st.wendel, mittlere distanz


Da ich vor dem selben "Problem"  stehe (allerdings erst im kommenden Jahr), würden mich Deine Erfahrungen sehr interessieren. Wie war es denn?

Cheers,
Oli


----------

